# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Khỏa thân trước mặt đồng nghiệp

## bagiadaukho111

Khỏa thân trước mặt đồng nghiệp

Hai người đàn ông nói chuyện với nhau: "Tôi vừa trải qua một cuộc phiêu lưu khiếp quá cậu ạ".

- Sao thế?

- Cậu hãy tưởng tượng nhé, cô thư ký xinh đẹp của tớ mời tớ về nhà uống rượu để kỷ niệm sinh nhật tớ.

- Thế thì sao?

- Gượm để nghe tớ kể đã nào. Cô ấy cho tớ uống một ly Martini, cho tớ ăn ôliu và hạnh nhân muối. Cô ấy vặn một điệu nhạc êm dịu rồi bảo tớ: "Bây giờ, em sẽ tặng anh một món quà bất ngờ. Em sẽ vào buồng của em và anh cũng sẽ vào đó sau 5 phút nhé. 5 phút, anh nghe rõ chưa? Và không được sớm hơn đâu đấy!"

- Tuyệt, thế mà cậu lại không bằng lòng.

- Để tớ kể nốt đã nào. Khi tớ vào buồng của cô ấy, tớ thấy đủ mặt nhân viên văn phòng và tất cả đều hát bài Mừng sinh nhật..

- Thế thì vui lắm nhỉ.

- Vui gì mà vui. Lúc ấy, tớ đã cởi hết quần áo và chẳng còn mảnh vải nào trên người

----------


## nguyetnt

hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... xấu hổ... sở khanh

----------

